# [Visio] Shapes gesucht



## Syrill (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Ich suche für die Arbeit kostenlose Visio-Shapes für den Bereich Rohrleitungen/Pumpen. Dabei eher die symbolische Darstellung nach den Din-Normen, keine großartigen Graphiken.
(Visio liefert schon ein paar Elemente mit, allerdings nicht umfangreich genug)

Ich habe schon viel gegoogelt und Seiten wie http://www.visguy.com oder http://www.visiocafe.com gefunden, die einiges bieten, allerdings nicht das was ich suche. Doch egal wie viel ich suche, ich drehe mich irgendwann im Kreis und finde immer wieder die gleichen Verlinkungen.
Kennt vielleicht noch jemand einen Geheimtipp, wo man viele Shapes findet, oder hat Ratschläge welche Suchbegriffe ich am besten verwende? 

Vielen Dank,
Syrill


----------

